# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  العسل شرقنا ((في السك))

## tilal2005

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في السلك

العسل شرقنا

•	البلد دي ربنا حباها بخصائص جعلتها متفرده عن غيرها من الدول 
•	عندنا حاجات حقتنا برانا 
•	بنعرفا برانا 
•	العالم كلو يقتنع بفكره 
•	ماضروري نحنا نقتنع معاهو بفكرتو 
•	بل يمكن ان نأتي بفكره اخري مناهضه لفكرة العالم كلو 
•	ونقتنع بيها 
•	ونتعامل بيها في وطنا الحلو ده 
•	ويحرق العالم 
•	وتحرق افكار العالم المقتنع بيها 
•	مثلا 
•	مهندسين خمسه سنين يصمموا في سياره مثلا 
•	كل واحد فيهم مختص بجزء معين من السياره 
•	يصبوا كل العلم والخبرات ودولارات الشركه المنتجه في ابتكارهم الجديد 
•	يخرجوا للعالم بسياره تدهشه روعة واناقه وخدمه للانسان 
•	تكييف زي التكييف 
•	طبلون زي المطار بالليل من فوق 
•	كراسي تمشي قدام وفوق وتحت 
•	اضاءه تتدرج حسب المزاج 
•	الشكل العام منساب 
•	زي صابونة الحمام 
•	لا يصنعوها فيها ( اميات) ولساتك تعليه 
•	لانها تصمم للعمل في طرق ملسااااااااااااااااااااء 
•	ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعمه 
•	كانها خد حسناء منعمه لا تعرف للشمس وللمواصلات وجري الحافلات طريقا 
•	نعومه طبيعيه 
•	لاكريمات ولا ( لخوخه ) 
•	لا صباعات تفسخ 
•	ولا غنج مصنوع 
•	بعد داك 
•	يدخلوها تجارب 
•	العالم يحضر تلك التجارب 
•	ويشيد بالصانع 
•	وينزل المنتج للاسواق 
•	ويكون الثمن اعلي الاسعار العالميه 
•	في ذلك الوقت 
•	نكون نحن كما نود 
•	راقديييييييييييين 
•	نتونس 
•	شماراتنا تتطاقش 
•	وتصلنا السياره الجديده في اسواقنا 
•	سمسار عربات ماليهو علاقه بالمسأله 
•	ماعارف الكلتش شمال ولا يمين 
•	الفرمله قيلها بالطرف 
•	قاااااعد في سوق ليبيا مشنق طاقيتو 
•	وواحد زيو مركلس في دلالة السوق المركزي 
•	متكئ في عنقريب حبالو زي خطوط قيص كامبوس الوحيد 
•	ببساطه يعاينو للعربيه ويقولوا كعبه 
•	واطيه بتضرب في الحجار 
•	مامرغوبه 
•	وتتداول الكلمه 
•	مامرغوبه 
•	وتبور العربيه الفارهه 
•	وتضيع جهود المهندسين وابتكاراتهم سااااااااي 
•	سمسارنا بعرف احسن من مصممي العربات في اليابان 
•	العالم كلو ما بغير فكرتنا 
•	مامرغوبه يعني مامرغوبه 
•	عشان ( واطيه ) وبتحك في الارض 
•	وزي ماقال السمسار كان ركبوا معاك الاولاد ماشين ليكم مناسبه سااااي عربيتك دي تحك في الواطه من هنا للمناسبه 
•	وتبور العربه 
•	لكن السؤال 
•	كعبه العربيه لانه ارتفاعها عن الارض بسيط ولا كعبه شوارعنا الكان جات بي فوقها طياره تحس انت لو راكب فيها بالدقداق 
•	الكلام الفوق ده كلو قلتو عشان افهم حاجه عن وارقو 
•	لايختلف اثنان علي ان وارقو لعااااااااااااااااب 
•	وحافظها 
•	ولا يختلف انسان علي ان وارقو لم يدينا كما كنا نتوقع منه 
•	ولكن السؤال 
•	العيب في العربيه الفارهه ولا في شوارعنا الزي ضهر التور 
•	شاهدت هدف لوارقو في مازيمبي ايام كان يلعب في انيمبا 
•	استلم وارقو الكره في دائرة السنتر 
•	لعب باص ارضي قوي لرأس الحربه ( زميلو) الذي كان يقف عند رأس خط طمنطاشر وظهره للمرمي 
•	وصلت الكره لرأس الحربه 
•	ووصل معها وارقو 
•	وماكان من راس الحربه الا ان مرر الكره امام وارقو المندفع الذي دخل  بها الخط وهدف محرزا اجمل هدف 
•	من وارقو استلم الكره في دائرة السنتر والي ان احرز الهدف كان الزمن ثواني معدوده ومسجله علي الشاشه 
•	في مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل الاخيره راوغ وارقو لاعبين من الجزيره عند السنتر 
•	ولعب باص ل ( 000000 ) وجري مسرعا للامام 
•	نفس شكل هدف انيمبا 
•	وعندما دخل وارقو خط تمنطاشر كان ( 000000 ) لسه مستحوزا علي الكره ويصنقع ويدنقر كايس ناس العجب 
•	وناس العجب مغطيين 
•	ووارقو سارق اللعب 
•	وبرضو ( 000000) ما فطن للحكايه دي 
•	ولعب الكوره لناس العجب عااااااليه 
•	الدفاع شالها بالهد 
•	انتهي الامر 
•	وانتهت الهجمه 
•	وانتهي مجهود وارقو 
•	يبقي يا اخوانا العيب في العربيه ولا في شوارعنا الحيرتنا ؟ 
•	يبقي  الحل يكمن في واحد من اتنين 
•	يانصلح الشوارع ( ودي صعبه ) 
•	يا نرجع العربيه (عشان مامرغوبه ) 
•	ويبقي انتصر السمسار الشانق الطاقيه علي فطاحلة مهندسي اليابان 
•	المهم 
•	شفتوا كاس العالم ! 
•	لاقاكم كاس عالم ابيخ من ده ؟ 
•	الله يجازيك ياقسطنطين 
•	ده كاس عالم تفوتنا ليهو ؟ 
•	والله كان عملنا حاجه 
•	انشاء الله ندرن مع البرازيل 
•	وننشل ليك ايطاليا 
•	فرنسا الشفتها دي 
•	بفريق الشباب نديها تلاته الشمس بره 
•	فرصه 
•	قال قبرص قال 
•	زول سواكن (ابو ريحه ) قالوا احتفلوا بيهو يوم الجمعه 
•	بدري الكلام ده 
•	وبرضو تقول لي انا ماشي نيالا ! 
•	اوو    ووووو 
•	عشنا في عسل في كل شئ 
•	لي حوض السباحه ده عندنا 
•	لكن العسل الكتير شرقنا 
•	طالما مافي حساب 
•	يبقي مافي اهتمام 
•	وطالما مافي اهتمام 
•	يبقي مافي انتماء 
•	وطالما مافي انتماء 
•	يبقي مافي ولاء 
•	الحساب ولد ياوالي 
•	الحساب يجب ان يقع قرش ونص 
•	للذكري 
•	ابو العائله شطب بجرة قلم واحد سبعه نجوم حافظنها 
•	ومشي المريخ سير السير 
•	البضوق عسلنا ياوالي لازم يضوق قرصة نحلنا 
•	اري ان الدافي مفيد 
•	غيور 
•	حريف 
•	ومجنس 
•	اذن مناسب حاليا 
•	فقط لاتحاربوهوا ايها المحاربون 
•	الباشا حسنا قال عندما طالب باعارته 
•	علي الاقل يعيد حساباته 
•	وان كان جديرا مكانه محفوظ 
•	وان كان غير ذلك يستحق التكريم 
•	برضو دي عشره ياناس 
•	ياوالي 
•	ثيردباك عديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 
•	صرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح 
•	بدل ايداهو
•	الياس الصفوه 
•	من السعوديه ارسل لي رساله قال فيها 
•	لاسانا والباشا وسعيد والشغيل ونجم الدين وجايبين مرابط 
•	ديل كلهم ارتكاز 
•	دي اصلو خانه ولا فصل ! 

سلك كهربا 
                   ننسااااك كيف ونحنا لي اسي كايسين بديلك ! 
والي لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم طلال 
وروعة ياسلك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ننسااااك كيف ونحنا لي اسي كايسين بديلك

ابدعت ياسلك
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*مشكور يا طلال
نرجع العربية صعب ونصلح شوارعنا اصعب!!!
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tilal2005
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في السلك 
العسل شرقنا 


•    شاهدت هدف لوارقو في مازيمبي ايام كان يلعب في انيمبا 
•    استلم وارقو الكره في دائرة السنتر 
•    لعب باص ارضي قوي لرأس الحربه ( زميلو) الذي كان يقف عند رأس خط طمنطاشر وظهره للمرمي 
•    وصلت الكره لرأس الحربه 
•    ووصل معها وارقو 
•    وماكان من راس الحربه الا ان مرر الكره امام وارقو المندفع الذي دخل بها الخط وهدف محرزا اجمل هدف 
•    من وارقو استلم الكره في دائرة السنتر والي ان احرز الهدف كان الزمن ثواني معدوده ومسجله علي الشاشه 
•    في مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل الاخيره راوغ وارقو لاعبين من الجزيره عند السنتر 
•    ولعب باص ل ( 000000 ) وجري مسرعا للامام 
•    نفس شكل هدف انيمبا 
•    وعندما دخل وارقو خط تمنطاشر كان ( 000000 ) لسه مستحوزا علي الكره ويصنقع ويدنقر كايس ناس العجب 
•    وناس العجب مغطيين 
•    ووارقو سارق اللعب 
•    وبرضو ( 000000) ما فطن للحكايه دي 
•    ولعب الكوره لناس العجب عااااااليه 
•    الدفاع شالها بالهد 
•    انتهي الامر 
•    وانتهت الهجمه 
•    وانتهي مجهود وارقو 
•    يبقي يا اخوانا العيب في العربيه ولا في شوارعنا الحيرتنا ؟ 
•    يبقي الحل يكمن في واحد من اتنين 
•    يانصلح الشوارع ( ودي صعبه ) 
•    يا نرجع العربيه (عشان مامرغوبه )  
سلك كهربا 
ننسااااك كيف ونحنا لي اسي كايسين بديلك ! 
والي لقاء
سلك



 



 زي ما بقولوا أهلنا غلبنا و غلب حمارنا مع لعيبتنا الما ناقشين أي حاجة 

       شكراً طلال . . . شكراً سلك
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مشكور طلال
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*فى السلك والله ياسلك
مشكور ياتحفه يا ابو الطل

*

----------


## kakoool

*استااااااااااااااذ يا سلك
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*كتاباتك سلك وكلام سلك فى السلك والبقراه ذاتو زول فى السلك 
شكرا بابكر سلك
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* مشكوووور يا طلة
فى السلك

*

----------


## حريري

*دائما رائع وموضوعي ياطلال 0000 يديك الف عافية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ننسااااك كيف ونحنا لي اسي كايسين بديلك

ابدعت ياسلك



 
ننساك هو انت بتتنسي ... ما انت روحنا وحبنا سافرنا في اقونك كتير
وأرواحنا بيك متجننة


تخريمة

أزييييييييييك يا راقي
*

----------


## ودحسن

*مشكوووووووور
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*ونحن فى السلك منتظرين با سلك ان ينصلح الحال لشوارعنا
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*مشكور  يا ابوالطل
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكرا  للأستاذ  سلك  وشكراً  لك طلال
*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*كلامك صاح ياسلك وجوه السلك كمان ........ ورقوا جوهرة فى بترينة...... اعيرو لى اى ناس عندهم مدربين ويعرفا كورة مش طق حنك ساكت وح نكسب الملاين الدفعتوها  وبرضو تسويق
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بصراحة هذا اجمل ما قرات
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*شكرا طلال وشكرا سلك
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*ابداع ياسلك
                        	*

----------

